# Off Road Fun



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is a few of my shots after the buggy project finished , comments welcome and tips for better pic's















some panning practice



















One very happy son , hope you enjoyed the pic's comments and tips welcome


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Now that looks like fun. But the damn thing is going to be filthy by the time you've finished lathering around that muddy field. It's going to cost you a fortune in snow foam never mind fuel.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bustanut said:


> Now that looks like fun. But the damn thing is going to be filthy by the time you've finished lathering around that muddy field. It's going to cost you a fortune in snow foam never mind fuel.


:lol: nae tried the SF on it yet , PW only , got a cover for it in lidl though the medium car cover fitted great:thumb: , yes and it is lot's of fun for me as well does approx 50MPH


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha, looks great fun!

Don't wash it though, when I had an off-roader it kept breaking down and everyone told me it was because they like being dirty!  Still didn't stop me....


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks fun to me:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks brilliant fun.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks cool Derek. 

Where abouts you using it?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like a good laugh del. Wouldn't mind a go myself :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rayner said:


> Haha, looks great fun!
> 
> Don't wash it though, when I had an off-roader it kept breaking down and everyone told me it was because they like being dirty!  Still didn't stop me....


Never got a clean today as was in hurry , but will be coming into garage for full works at month end for full detail:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Doug_M said:


> Looks cool Derek.
> 
> Where abouts you using it?


Thanks Doug,Sent you a PM Doug:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Looks brilliant fun.


Very adictive i'm hooked as well , but need the mud guards lifted for me and suspension ajusted as im to heavy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Looks like a good laugh del. Wouldn't mind a go myself :thumb:


Great fun and capable of lugging 16 stone as well, good job:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks good. V-Tec?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Looks good. V-Tec?


:lol: I wish just a GX390 390cc four stroke:thumb: , there is a new buggy with V-Tec though


----------

